# Meglio/migliore - avverbio oppure aggettivo



## Saoul

La prima parte della discussione

Perchè dici che meglio è avverbio? 
In realtà è sia avverbio che aggettivo, per cui il suggerimento di Ivan68 oltre che essere musicalmente migliore, se possiamo dire così, era anche grammaticalmente ineccepibile!


----------



## victoria luz

Meglio è il grado comparativo di bene. Per me sono avverbi...


----------



## Saoul

Il dizionario lo riporta come aggettivo e avverbio, mentre migliore è solo aggettivo! 
Anche WR riporta alla voce "meglio di" la dicitura adj...
Stessa cosa Collins... 
Ergo è sia aggettivo che avverbio!


----------



## victoria luz

L'uso di meglio come aggettivo è riportato da QUALCHE dizionario come POPOLARE 
_è il meglio avvocato della città  _
Suona decisamente male ed è scorretto.

Insisto: è il grado comparativo di bene, come potrebbe essere un aggettivo?


----------



## Saoul

Non saprei che dire, il mio dizionario e WR non riportano tale dicitura... ma si sa, ogni testo ha il proprio modo di vedere alcuni punti!
Se devo fare mente locale alle lezioni di grammatica dei tempi della scuola, sarei d'accordo con te! 
Essendoci due dizionari che mi dicono aggettivo... come dire "Ubi major..."


----------



## victoria luz

Che cosa ne diresti se l'Accademia della Crusca non contemplasse affatto la peregrina idea del Meglio come aggettivo? E il De Mauro lo menzionasse solo come popolare? Minor cessat?

E poi, fatemi un solo esempio plausibile di questo aggettivo meglio


----------



## Saoul

Ma io come _minor_, _cessat_ anche subito, non è un problema!
Proverò a ragionare per vedere se mi viene in mente qualche frase così ci confrontiamo? Ok?


----------



## Cnaeius

Che "meglio" sia usato a volte come aggettivo, fuor di ogni dubbio, ma che sia anche corretto... Non mi pare proprio. Ed esempi corretti proprio non me ne vengono in mente.
"Usato" e "corretto" non sono sinonimi, ma anche qui ci sarebbe da disquisire....
E poi "presente sul dizionario" = "corretto"   ? Anche qui ci sarebbe da disquisire.
Concordo in toto con Victoria pur comprendendo le ragioni di Saoul


----------



## MCGF

Se serve la mia opinione, io ho studiato _meglio_ come avverbio e _migliore_ como il comparativo di buono, non é corretto??


----------



## Willi

MCGF said:
			
		

> Se serve la mia opinione, io ho studiato meglio come avvervio e migliore como il comparativo di buono, non é corretto??


 
E' assolutamente corretto. E anche io concordo in pieno con Victoria e Cnaeius.


----------



## Raphillon

Voto per avverbio.

Se no mi sa che dobbiamo eliminare proprio la categoria "avverbi"


----------



## Idioteque

Che ne dite di questo? Dal De Mauro:

4 *agg.inv.* FO migliore, spec. come *predicato di essere, parere, sembrare e sim.*: questo giornale sembra m. di quello, è m. che tu resti qui, sarà m. che tu non lo faccia più, mi pareva m. arrivare in anticipo 

6 *agg.inv.* FO con *valore neutro* indica cosa migliore: se stai calmo è m., penso sia m. non dirgli niente | con il verbo essere sottinteso: m., tanto m. per noi!, siamo noi che ci guadagnamo | preceduto da di in espressioni partitive: in mancanza di m., non c’è niente di m. che un buon caffè 

Onestamente, non mi sento di dire che "essere meglio" o "sembrare meglio" siano sbagliati... 

P.S: "FO" vuol dire:
FO: fondamentale; tra i lemmi principali, sono così marcati i vocaboli di altissima frequenza, le cui occorrenze costituiscono circa il 90% delle occorrenze lessicali nell’insieme di tutti i testi scritti o discorsi parlati;


----------



## Cnaeius

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Che ne dite di questo? Dal De Mauro:
> 
> 4 *agg.inv.* FO migliore, spec. come *predicato di essere, parere, sembrare e sim.*: questo giornale sembra m. di quello, è m. che tu resti qui, sarà m. che tu non lo faccia più, mi pareva m. arrivare in anticipo
> 
> 6 *agg.inv.* FO con *valore neutro* indica cosa migliore: se stai calmo è m., penso sia m. non dirgli niente | con il verbo essere sottinteso: m., tanto m. per noi!, siamo noi che ci guadagnamo | preceduto da di in espressioni partitive: in mancanza di m., non c’è niente di m. che un buon caffè
> 
> Onestamente, non mi sento di dire che "essere meglio" o "sembrare meglio" siano sbagliati...
> 
> P.S: "FO" vuol dire:
> FO: fondamentale; tra i lemmi principali, sono così marcati i vocaboli di altissima frequenza, le cui occorrenze costituiscono circa il 90% delle occorrenze lessicali nell’insieme di tutti i testi scritti o discorsi parlati;


 
Concordo in pieno, esempi che non mi erano venuti in mente ma che sono lampanti. L'unica cosa: l'uso predicativo di "meglio" in essere, parere ecc mi pare molto sfumato con quello aggettivale neutro. 
L'uso come aggettivo neutro è poi effettivamente altrettanto naturale e, tanto per fare il rompiscatole del latino, mi fa venire in mentre che il grado comparativo del neutro di bonus, cioè bonum non è melior ( da cui migliore) ma melius (da cui meglio)! Quindi tutto torna:
Lat:
bonus --> melior (ag m.)      bonum--> melius (ag n.)    bene --> melius (av)
It:
buono --> migliore        buono --> meglio      bene --> meglio

Ciao


----------



## stackblock

Ho cercato altri thread, ma non ho trovato niente che risolvesse il mio dubbio. Come dovrebbero essere queste frasi?
"Questo è sicuramente meglio/migliore dell'altro."
"Qui il cibo è molto meglio/migliore rispetto a quello del suo ristorante."
Io, personalmente, userei meglio in entrambe le frasi e non avrei avuto alcun dubbio se non fosse per il fatto che molti, tra cui anche professori d'italiano, affermano si debba usare migliore, dato che normalmente non si dice "Questo è bene", ma "Questo è buono".


----------



## bearded

stackblock said:


> Ho cercato altri thread, ma non ho trovato niente che risolvesse il mio dubbio. Come dovrebbero essere queste frasi?
> "Questo è sicuramente meglio/migliore dell'altro."
> "Qui il cibo è molto meglio/migliore rispetto a quello del suo ristorante."
> Io, personalmente, userei meglio in entrambe le frasi e non avrei avuto alcun dubbio se non fosse per il fatto che molti, tra cui anche professori d'italiano, affermano si debba usare migliore, dato che normalmente non si dice "Questo è bene", ma "Questo è buono".


Salve
Intanto ''questo è bene'' è buon Italiano. C'è anche un proverbio ''E' bene ciò che finisce bene'', che mostra come anche la parola  'bene' possa fungere da predicato (siccome però esiste  il sostantivo ''il bene'', qualcuno potrebbe sostenere che è il sostantivo, e non l'avverbio, a fungere da predicato...).
 Ma per rimanere in argomento, parliamo di 'meglio' e 'migliore'.  Nei tuoi due esempi con 'questo' e con 'il cibo', la forma normalmente usata per esprimere il comparativo è ''migliore''. Tuttavia, come mostrato negli interventi precedenti, anche la forma aggettivale neutra 'meglio' esiste e può correttamente essere usata come predicato.  Conclusione: secondo me, si può dire indifferentemente ''questo è meglio dell'altro'' oppure ''questo è migliore dell'altro'', e ''il cibo è molto migliore...'' oppure ''è molto meglio...''. Quando si usa 'meglio' si intende ''cosa migliore'', appunto dal neutro latino 'melius'. E' una questione di stile:  ''migliore'' se ci si esprime in maniera grammaticalmente classica e tradizionale, ''meglio'' in un discorso più familiare e sbrigativo. E secondo me i professori in questo caso non hanno ragione: entrambe le forme sono corrette.


----------



## stackblock

Grazie della spiegazione


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> ... C'è anche un proverbio ''E' bene ciò che finisce bene'', che mostra come anche la parola  'bene' possa fungere da predicato (siccome però esiste  il sostantivo ''il bene'', qualcuno potrebbe sostenere che è il sostantivo, e non l'avverbio, a fungere da predicato...).


Ho provato a tradurre questo proverbio in alcune lingue in cui la differenza tra _meglio/migliore_ e _bene/buono_ è del tutto univoca e mi sembra che in alcuni casi funzioni. Insomma, voglio dire che mi pare che qui _bene _possa mantenere la sua funzione di avverbio (anche se forse un po' forzatamente, vista la combinazione _è bene_ + _ciò che_).

Anch'io ho dei dubbi per quanto riguarda l'uso di _meglio _in funzione di aggettivo, per cui ho una domanda: ci sono casi quando _migliore _non è sostituibile da _meglio_? Per esempio nel caso di una comparazione esplicita come "la mia nuova casa è _migliore _della mia vecchia casa" spontaneamente non userei _meglio_, ma  ma non so se qui _meglio _suonerebbe male anche per un madrelingua italiano ...


----------



## bearded

No, la frase ''la mia nuova casa è meglio della mia vecchia casa'' non suona male per un madre-lingua italiano.  Rispetto alla stessa frase con 'migliore' al posto di 'meglio', la definirei leggermente più colloquiale.

@ francisgranada
>>Ci sono casi quando 'migliore' non è sostituibile da meglio?<<
Ho riflettuto un po' su questa domanda, e credo di poter rispondere come segue:
- primo caso: quando 'migliore' è attributo: Si può dire 'una vita migliore', ma non 'una vita meglio';
- secondo caso (non tassativo): quando 'migliore', anche se predicato, si riferisce alle persone.  ''Mio fratello è migliore di me'' suona infinitamente meglio di ''mio fratello è meglio di me''. Infine - sempre per le persone - quando 'migliore' è sostantivato: un uomo politico del passato veniva detto ''il Migliore'' ('il meglio' avrebbe tutt'altro significato, cioè ''tutte le cose migliori/quanto c'è di meglio'').
((Piccola correzione marginale: non ''casi quando'', ma ''casi in cui'')).


----------



## dragonseven

Anche nel caso che _migliore_ funga da comparativo relativo in un gruppo definito. Ad esempio:
"Dei pianeti del sistema solare, la Terra è certamente il *migliore* ad ospitare la vita umana come la conosciamo.", non è possibile sostituire _migliore_ con _meglio_;
"È il *migliore* del gruppo.", non è semanticamente equivalente a "(?)È il *meglio* del gruppo.".

Mie impressioni.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> - primo caso: quando 'migliore' è attributo: Si può dire 'una vita migliore', ma non 'una vita meglio'


Sì, pare che il senso di 'una vita meglio' non sia abbastanza chairo/univoco (ossia non si capisce molto bene cosa significhi). 





> - secondo caso (non tassativo): quando 'migliore', anche se predicato, si riferisce alle persone ...


Questo è interessante; anzi mi pare anche logico (_qui _mi fermo per non essere OT ...) 





> ... Piccola correzione marginale: non ''casi quando'', ma ''casi in cui'' ...


Grazie . (Cercherò di scoprire da dove viene questa mia "abitudine" di usare _quando _in conbinazione con _caso _...)


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Anche nel caso che _migliore_ funga da comparativo relativo in un gruppo definito. Ad esempio:
> "Dei pianeti del sistema solare, la Terra è certamente il *migliore* ad ospitare la vita umana come la conosciamo.", non è possibile sostituire _migliore_ con _meglio_;
> "È il *migliore* del gruppo.", non è semanticamente equivalente a "(?)È il *meglio* del gruppo."..


Sono d'accordo, anche se io chiamo il ''migliore'' dei tuoi esempi _superlativo relativo, _non comparativo.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Sono d'accordo, anche se io chiamo il ''migliore'' dei tuoi esempi _superlativo relativo, _non comparativo.


 Sì, è vero "_superlativo relativo_". Dev'essere stato un laps(*ol)us.  Grazie della correzione!


----------



## sarpantra

Ciao a tutti, anche se è una discussione vecchia spero che sia ancora interessante.
Anch'io sono d'accordo che spesso possiamo usare sia "meglio" sia "migliore" ( Questo cellulare è   migliore//meglio    di quello).
Ma non sono d'accordo che siano equivalenti nel significato comunicativo.
Ecco un caso particolare al quale do una personalissima interpretazione, quindi ditemi pure le vostre impressioni.
Se qualcuno mi dice : "Luca è migliore di me" io immagino ad esempio "migliore in qualcosa" (migliore di me in matematica).
Se qualcuno mi dice : "Luca è meglio di me" io immagino che stiamo parlando della sfera morale  (Lica è una persona migliore).

Grazie a tutti


----------

